
Weber–Fechner law - Anon84
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weber%E2%80%93Fechner_law
======
gojomo
Separate from senses, the native human perception of numbers is also
proportional/logarithmic rather than absolute:

[http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/thinking-
logarithmically-...](http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2012/thinking-
logarithmically-1005.html)

(Someone at MIT recognized this story's relationship to Weber-Fechner enough
to tag it with those words, though they don't appear in the text.)

